# decoys set up



## TeamWaterfowl

here is mine half full 6 slot bags still got to go!!


----------



## jgat

Looks good! Did you custom make those straps to hold the decoys? What are the big tubes for up top on the left side?


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

The straps are sold by goose view there called flock lockers and them are gun holders on the left side you can put 2 guns into one so there not in the truck


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

TEAM.

Like the set up, however that's a sin not to have the guns in the truck. LOL What if a coyote or **** is on the road? Run back to the trailer, grab a gun, load it, and then shoot it?

HAHA I'm just messing with you. It is nice to get some of that crap out of the truck. It seems like there is never enough room!


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

i got the 9 MM for that lol


----------



## uglyduckling

Looks nice to me! Good Job


----------



## Pitboss

looks good, but one guestion? How much do your decoys rub where the tails meet the walls?


----------



## whit144

how big is the trailer


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

it is 6.6 by 12


----------



## USAlx50

Thats about 10 times nicer then I've ever treated a BF. Hell i love throwing them as far as possible just because you can. Very neat and organized.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Do the tails bang against the wall during transport?


----------



## TeamWaterfowl

NO they dont move a hole lot and if you might think so you can buy that seel sill and put on the walls!


----------



## Horker23

Nice set-up


----------

